

Show HN: Trackett - Simple Amazon price tracking - c16
http://trackett.com

======
cr3ative
I can't find a way to click through to Amazon. That's losing you affiliate
revenue and annoying me as a visitor. Might be worth doing!

~~~
c16
Ah, yes. It's the title of the product. I'll do that when I get back from
work. Thank you for your feedback! (SSH keys are at home. Damn and blast!)

